# We're not the only ones freaked out by BGA



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20070617/sc_afp/chinaenvironmentpollutionwater_070617111628

Someone ought to tell the Chinese to increase the ferts & CO2, cutback on the light schedule, and do some major water changes.

DJ


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

http://members.cox.net/newcomb1/endlers.html

Professor Newcomb speaks about something very similar in one of his articles.



> Eutrophication
> 
> In an underdeveloped third world environment such as the area surrounding Cumana, typically the city dump will have somewhat less chemical contaminant than in emergent economies that are utilizing chemical compounds to treat agricultural products. Also, the dump receives large amounts of processed organic materials such as discarded paper and wood products. Discarded animals are usually dumped into the dump as well. Animals that were accidentally killed, killed by disease, and parts of animals that are discarded as well as large amounts of animal waste. Additionally, large amounts of plant materials are dumped. There from discarded processed foods and unprocessed plant products. Concentrations of these and other nutrients are added to the rain water that percolates into the ground by the lake. This is the eutrophication of the lake.
> 
> ...


Scary.


----------



## Morbida (Aug 15, 2005)

I thought I had an algae issue.


----------

